# I've done it!



## Joanie (Jun 24, 2008)

About 5 minutes before my scheduled time to leave for work this morning, I tipped over an upside down 6.5 gallon carboy and it shattered into a million pieces! There were shards of glass everywhere including in the sandals I was wearing! I started to clean it up, realized I was bleeding and soon figured cleaning up the broken glass wasn't a priority. I cleaned myself up, removed some glass from the bottom of my foot and applied band-aids to various spots, closed the cat and dog out of the kitchen, and went to work.

I don't recommend starting your day that way.


----------



## JimCook (Jun 24, 2008)

*offers sympathy* 



Thank goodness it wasn't full of product, eh Joan?


- Jim


----------



## Wade E (Jun 24, 2008)

What a shame!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope you got all the glass out of your foot! I bet you heart is broken too. I would be shattered if that happened to me. May the rest of the day be better.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you have it draining? Hope the cuts were not very serious


----------



## Mike1973 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yikes! I broke one in the kitchen of an apartment I lived in and wow did it make a noise!! Sorry to hear that there was bleeding involved though


----------



## Joanie (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, I was draining it. I had just spent a couple of days cleaning and scrubbing it getting it ready for the 7 gallons of strawberry that will need racking tomorrow or Thursday. The "plan" was to use that one to age in so I could save my two 6s to have for my Outback Shiraz and Pinot Noir. The best laid plans and all...





The glass is out of my foot and all bleeding is long stopped. My sandal survived the trauma as well!


----------



## Joanie (Jun 24, 2008)

And yes, Mike it was LOUD!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 24, 2008)

Joan said:


> Yes, I was draining it. I had just spent a couple of days cleaning and scrubbing it getting it ready for the 7 gallons of strawberry that will need racking tomorrow or Thursday. The "plan" was to use that one to age in so I could save my two 6s to have for my Outback Shiraz and Pinot Noir. The best laid plans and all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No holes in the sandals?


----------



## Joanie (Jun 24, 2008)

Only the tops of them have holes!



The inside cleaned up pretty well. They didn't look good red!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 24, 2008)

Joan said:


> Only the tops of them have holes!
> 
> 
> 
> The inside cleaned up pretty well. They didn't look good red!




I found out the hard way that if you don't like the red, just leave it a while and the red turns kind of brown. My black winter suede jacket turned brown when I fell down and cracked my scalp open(17 stitches) and layed in a pool of my blood on the ice for two hours about 8 years ago now. It just never cleaned up good!



It's funny, I can't ever get a barber to cut my hair short in the back of the head. I guess they figure I don't want a 4 inch scar showing



.


----------



## wctisue (Jun 24, 2008)

You're lucky you didn't hurt yourself any worse than you did.


I've broken two carboys while cleaning them. Both just had major cracks with no chards of glass to contend with. After breaking the second carboy I switched to Better Bottles. So far I'm absolutely thrilled using the plastic bottles. I bang them around and they bounce so well! Lightweight and no worry about breaking one.


Wayne


----------



## Joanie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, glass doesn't bounce well!


----------



## JimCook (Jun 25, 2008)

Joan,


I now have a rubber floor in my wine-making area - if I do have an inadvertent test of carboy bounce heights, I'll be sure to record the results for you. 


- Jim


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 25, 2008)

Joan, glad to hear you and your foot and your sandal made it thru the blood and gore of the attackiing carboy!!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 25, 2008)

"Attack of the Killer Carboys"... sounds like a good thriller!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 25, 2008)

Was wondering.....
After Joan had the dream about drinking from a bottle at work...then...the bottle turning into a carboy.....
What's really going on here???? Is it all a dream????


----------



## Joanie (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm sure the reason I had the dream about the carboy was because I'd just spent a couple of days soaking and cleaning and scrubbing it! That'll teach me to clean! It never would have happened if it had been dirty!


----------



## smokegrub (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad you are OK.

That is precisely why I use mostly Beiter Bottles (sp?)--the plastic fermenters.

I still have to use glass when I degas with the brake bleeder but everything else is done in the plastic. I love them.


----------



## Joanie (Jun 25, 2008)

JimCook said:


> Joan,
> 
> 
> I now have a rubber floor in my wine-making area - if I do have an inadvertent test of carboy bounce heights, I'll be sure to record the results for you.
> ...



Jim, Does the rubber floor go along with padded walls??





I can't wait to see the test results!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't know about that Joan, but you may be ready for that room after those dreams of yours!


----------



## Joanie (Jun 25, 2008)

I am SOOO ready for the room!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes it's kinda scarry looking at all that broken glass!! Glad you're OK!!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 26, 2008)

I can tell a story
I can tell it all
About how Joan's Carboy
had a great big fall.
It was like ole Humpty Dumpty
Except with a different spin
And all the forum members
Could not put her carboy back together again.


----------



## Joanie (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL

Waldo, I love ya!


----------

